# ride bicycle in Al rehab?



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

We will be moving to Al Rehab in August 2012, my 11 year old son would like to know if he can ride bicycle there. is it save on the roads?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

busy woman said:


> We will be moving to Al Rehab in August 2012, my 11 year old son would like to know if he can ride bicycle there. is it save on the roads?


No where in Egypt is safe on the roads. You will see 10 year olds driving motorbikes and beach buggies with no crash helmet on, young mothers driving with tiny babies on their laps while they chat on their mobiles, children hanging out of the car windows, nobody uses their seat belts. 

Can your son ride his bicycle here? yes, but you may not want him to.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw two kids that could have been around 12 years old driving a quad at high speed with no helmets down a main road in Maadi on the weekend, crazy. It isn't even safe to walk on the streets here, let alone ride a bike!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Unfortunately all true...It is "relatively" safe to drive a bike within El Rehab, but I am saying that very hesitantly...dont take me up literally, it is not safe to do anything with wheels on or even walk in Egypt, as a general rule. Even the fact that El Rehab has, at least pavements to walk on seems not to help. I have seen cars smashed up against walls having crossed right over the curb stones, right across the pavement in El Rehab. It is going to be a difficult decision to make, so I suggest check it out when you arrive and then have a family discussion to decide.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I saw two kids that could have been around 12 years old driving a quad at high speed with no helmets down a main road in Maadi on the weekend, crazy.


These little f**kers (and those on the mini-bikes) have been a plague in Maadi for months now, ever since the police ceased intervening (making the place feel a bit like a UK council estate). However I guess it's only a matter of time before the problem self-resolves. I just hope no innocent third parties are hurt.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> These little f**kers (and those on the mini-bikes) have been a plague in Maadi for months now, ever since the police ceased intervening (making the place feel a bit like a UK council estate). However I guess it's only a matter of time before the problem self-resolves. I just hope no innocent third parties are hurt.


 Seen them around, nasty bunch...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was stuck in traffic on the corniche so the other cars just mounted the pavement ..


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

A foreign kid on a bike in egypt not good. If egyptian kids are kidnapped a foreigner on a bike it's to easy.


----------

